# Plugin SDK



## Sean McCormack (Nov 19, 2007)

Even if you are not a developer, you should consider downloading the SDK. Why? Because, while rudimentary (these are example plugins), the Flickr and FTP plugins are very useful. I can see the FTP preset replacing my current Transmit Droplet system. I may even look into the code to customise them (I currently don't have a clue about Lua programming, but I'm sure it's just a matter of the learning curve!

As an example of use, my photoblog can accepted FTP images, so I can simply Export to FTP from Lightroom and have my photo show up on my photo blog. The title and caption info is written into a text file, so a project for me might be to figure how to write the caption and title to a text file with the same name as the image.  

For more info go to http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroomsdk


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 20, 2007)

FTP plugin? Interesting!  Unfortunately I don't know crapjack about software development, but if I can get the FTP working, that might be handy for proofing.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 20, 2007)

It is in the SDK Download as a sample along with a Flickr one. Also check out this blog post at Lightroom Export Plugin For Flickr (sort of)


And the other thread for installing instructions.

Don


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep I actually got it.  Kinda cool.  Too bad we can't add an .eps watermark though.  I wouldn't need PS for _anything_ until finalizing a shot for print!


----------



## andreas.saudemont (Nov 29, 2007)

*Send By Mail plug-in*

Hi there,

I wrote the Send By Mail plug-in that allows you to directly export photos from your Lightroom catalog as attachments into a new mail message.
It works on Mac OS X with the Apple Mail application.

To download it: http://andreassaudemont.com/en/software/lrsendbymail

Let me know what you think!

Best,

Andréas


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I tried it out. It seems to work pretty well. I tried a few different scenarios that I thought I might need, and there were no problems.


----------



## andreas.saudemont (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Cannon! Glad you found the plugin useful.


----------

